# Leo snow genetics???



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a TUG snow male who i have bred with SHTCT. I have so far hatched 2 white and black snows from the first clutch and the second clutch there is a high yellow/hypo and a brown and white snow.

If the TUG snow is Co-Dominant does that make the brown and white snow a Hypo snow??

Cant get my head around the different snow genes.

Any help appreciated.

Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

TUG snow are Dominant not Codominant: victory:. I'd say the browner tan and white one is Hypo snow. The others maybe snow or Hypo snow and the normal type one maybe Normal or Hypo, They need to mature a bit first.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> TUG snow are Dominant not Codominant: victory:. I'd say the browner tan and white one is Hypo snow. The others maybe snow or Hypo snow and the normal type one maybe Normal or Hypo, They need to mature a bit first.


Thanx

I am still not sure about how codominant and dominant works?

Phil


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep the brown and white one will be a hypo snow.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Yep the brown and white one will be a hypo snow.


Thanx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> Thanx
> 
> I am still not sure about how codominant and dominant works?
> 
> Phil


mack snow is co-dominant as you can get three different morph offpring out of them.
normals
mack snow ( one copy of mack snow )
supersnow ( two copys of mack snow giving a superform )

tug snow is dominant because the babys are either tug snow or they arnt, and there is no super form. ( tugs look the same wether they have 1 copy or 2 copys of tug )

the fact that you have got a normal looking baby out of yours shows that your male is a 1 copy Tug snow


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> mack snow is co-dominant as you can get three different morph offpring out of them.
> normals
> mack snow ( one copy of mack snow )
> supersnow ( two copys of mack snow giving a superform )
> ...


Thanx that has started to make sense. Just one more query. Please expain how you get 1 copy or 2 copy? 

I bought the snow from a tug snow breeder who said he only line bred tug leos. So i expected the snow to come from tug snow v tug snow.

Phil


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are from `pure` tug lines too, grandparents are imported from tug.
but i get the odd normal baby aswell......

visually theres no difference between a 1 copy or a two copy tug.
you can only diferentiate them by breeding.

so if someone has put a pure 2 copy tug male across a load of normal leos in the past to get maximum tugs out.
all the offspring will look like dad but have 1 tug gene and 1 normal gene.

they get sold on, and bred together, and the babies will be 75% tugs, and 25% normals......and the 75% that are tug, 50% are 1 copy and capable of breeding normals, and 25% are 2 copy and will throw out all tug babies.

so its quite easy to buy two tug snow leos that`ll breed the odd normal, thye`re still tugs at hte end of the day.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are from `pure` tug lines too, grandparents are imported from tug.
> but i get the odd normal baby aswell......
> 
> visually theres no difference between a 1 copy or a two copy tug.
> ...


Best explanation ever, thank you.
I wasnt that keen on snows but this guy got my attention at kempton last year. He is so much more muscular than other leos with lots more vigar.

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are from `pure` tug lines too, grandparents are imported from tug.
> but i get the odd normal baby aswell......
> 
> visually theres no difference between a 1 copy or a two copy tug.
> ...


youre qeustion is already answered as i was typing lol just looked at this post


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> youre qeustion is already answered as i was typing lol just looked at this post


 
Thanx for your thought anyway.
Phil


----------

